# Using plants as first defense?



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Not sure where to put this.

I have a piece of land that has a low fence (4') in the back. I have about 10' more land to build a higher fence when I am financially capable.

My question is. How would plants slow down intruders? WHAT plants to plant? 

I know plants are NOT going to stop someone from coming over that fence, but I would like to at least slow them down to give me a fighting chance, or at LEAST make it painful for them.

I have already planted cactus (for prickly pear fruit, and as a defense) I like blackberries, and I know they grow crazy/wild. I wouldn't mind planting those so they can grow over the fence. Anyone have plants they would plant? I thought of a field of "jumping cholla" 

I'm open to suggestions


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

very good topic. I strategically plant for discouragement at my properties.
I have bushy thorny plants around the windows of units, shorn from the knee down...(so there's no place to hide)
i tell the landscape architect what i want and they do it. so im not sure what types of plants they are. sorry.
very good topic


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Jeeze...if you could plant Kentucky Greenbriar you wouldnt need a fence! Sharp as razors and you can tow a car with the stuff!

Here's another idea though...go with plain old blackberries....thorned kind! delicious to eat....birds love em....and if they are a couple feet thick they would make most people go around....Lotsa briars!

SSGT


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Osage-orange trees were used before bob-wire the sharp-thorned trees were also planted as cattle-deterring hedges before the introduction of barbed wire and afterwards became an important source of fence posts.
Maclura pomifera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I read that for boarders they would crush the hedge apples up into a pulp then make a small trench and pour it in.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

You could hire Shotlady to stand behind your property and smile....Hell that would stop me dead in my tracks.....I'd just totally surrender!...take weapons...money...ammo...shirt off back...would have this totally smitten look with a big smile on my face! LOL!


Damn who could resist!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

aww hell thank you.

this little light of mine, im gonna let it shine.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

shotlady said:


> aww hell thank you.
> 
> This little light of mine, im gonna let it shine.


sweet!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

SSGT said:


> Jeeze...if you could plant Kentucky Greenbriar you wouldnt need a fence! Sharp as razors and you can tow a car with the stuff!
> 
> Here's another idea though...go with plain old blackberries....thorned kind! delicious to eat....birds love em....and if they are a couple feet thick they would make most people go around....Lotsa briars!
> 
> SSGT


what a great idea!
this is good for three reasons i could find.. naw 4

1. barrier
2. berries
3. bird eatin
4. comedy factor- when some one uninvited gets a prick!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

shotlady said:


> what a great idea!
> this is good for three reasons i could find.. naw 4
> 
> 1. barrier
> ...


an the berries bring critters for dinner.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

critter eatin
berries... how often do they come out to be eaten?


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

shotlady said:


> what a great idea!
> this is good for three reasons i could find.. naw 4
> 
> 1. barrier
> ...


Ditto and as Inceptor says sparrows for a stew!

Hey bears and deer like em too!

SSGT


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Osage-orange trees were used before bob-wire the sharp-thorned trees were also planted as cattle-deterring hedges before the introduction of barbed wire and afterwards became an important source of fence posts.
> Maclura pomifera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I read that for boarders they would crush the hedge apples up into a pulp then make a small trench and pour it in.


thank you for the link!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

haha you guys are hilarious 

OK, so definate vote for blackberries, still looking for suggestions though. I'd hate to have a fence of nothing BUT blackberries. I'd love to break up the landscape a bit....


Kentucky Greenbriar. Does that JUST grow in kentucky? Is there a specific name for it, or is that what its known as. I ask because the nurseries around here have their own pet names for stuff.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Osage-orange trees were used before bob-wire the sharp-thorned trees were also planted as cattle-deterring hedges before the introduction of barbed wire and afterwards became an important source of fence posts.
> Maclura pomifera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I read that for boarders they would crush the hedge apples up into a pulp then make a small trench and pour it in.


thanks for that link. Looks like if I plant it, I can use the wood for tool handles as well. The one thing I didn't read was if it is edible? Cool thing though, as it says it repels insects too?

Again, thanks for a VERY cool link


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

kevincali said:


> thanks for that link. Looks like if I plant it, I can use the wood for tool handles as well. The one thing I didn't read was if it is edible? Cool thing though, as it says it repels insects too?
> 
> Again, thanks for a VERY cool link


greenbrier

Controlling Greenbriar

Controlling Greenbrier | CAES Publications | UGA

Yea I needed to throw in last link...its a tough SOB!


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

2 1/2 acres is alot to plant for defense. But great for lots of other things. Blackberries/Holly are definent deterrents. I think youd have to look locally for your area for what might be a good deterrent. I know I have a trench along the front of my property that is adjacent to the road and could quickly become a much bigger trench. I might transplant some blackberies to the roadside of the trench now that I think about it. If a SHTF happens my driveway(gravel) is only a good hard dig from keeping my land unaccessible to vehicles short of an Abrahms. And yes I have an exit but I am not willing to disclose that.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Raspberry they grow most anywhere they get thick and hurt to try and walk through plus you can eat them.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Raspberry they grow most anywhere they get thick and hurt to try and walk through plus you can eat them.


Ditto...Just like Blackberries Top!

SSGT


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

shotlady said:


> critter eatin
> berries... how often do they come out to be eaten?


All day (Birds) ....All Night (Deer and bear!)

SSGT


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

occotillo cacti, agarita bushes are drought resistant.
mada gascar palm. cholla hopping lol


----------



## CoastalGardens (Jan 1, 2013)

kevincali said:


> I have a piece of land that has a low fence (4') in the back. I have about 10' more land to build a higher fence when I am financially capable.
> 
> My question is. How would plants slow down intruders? WHAT plants to plant?
> 
> ...


Plants can slow people down, but what will actually grow well depends on quite a few factors such as what type of soil you have and regional/climate conditions. Is your soil damp/moist or dry? Acidic or basic? Does the weather get extremes of hot or cold? What is the humidity like?

Before you decide to plant anything, check what plants you're interested in and see if they will grow in your area. You can also talk with someone at your local extension office and ask about plants that you'd like to have in your landscape to see if they would grow well in your area.

That being said, my personal favorites (for my area) are:

Blackberry/Dewberry (NOT the thornless cultivated kinds!)
Any spiny-leaved hollies
Spanish bayonet (yucca)

Some larger plants like honey locust also are an option, depending on how much room you have. Just google "thorny trees."

Good luck!


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Our primary property runs along a section of I-95. We've chosen holly as the plant of choice along that property line.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Good choice, holly bushes outside of windows is almost as good as burgular bars...

punch


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Around the home Rose bushes are tough to beat. Pretty thorney, with pruning will grow thick and very sturdy and best of all they look beautiful. Yeah I know as a guy I am kinda getting a little "too in touch with my feminine side", but hey I am single and chicks really dig Roses! If your in the arid south west, Cactus is tough to beat and about as low maintenance as it gets. There are lots of varieties that really can look attractive as well. Of course if you have that "Spanish Flair" to the exterior facade of your home, its the kind of landscaping that just fits right in with the rest of the package.

At the retreat...black berry brambles. Dont need to say anything else about those here really. My retreat is bermed on 3 sides to the roof and partically on the 4th and I have planted Black Berries on the berms. Its and effective deterrent to getting close enough to figure out whats being hidden behind them.

If you need to create a hedge row, Osage Orange is probably one of the best there is. The wood is very hard and resilient. The wood is great for making Long Bows from! There are enough thorns that going through it is not even an option you will remotely consider or entertain. About those thorns too, I have had more than a few flats on my truck from them even with heavy duty all terrain tires on all 4 corners after cutting one down and not getting all of it up. Its super low maintenance once it gets a foot hold in the ground and about as drought resistent as a Mesquite tree, only better!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Roses
Holly Bushes
Cactus
Ocitilla Ocotilla
Pampus Grass
Bull Nettle
Texas Mesquite
Roses
Lemon / Lime / Grape Fruit - thorns like a bad mammer jammer and makes food too.
Bamboo can be trained into hedge rows and walls but gets invasive.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

An Osage Orange fence is almost impossible to penetrate. There are instructions somewhere on the 'net on how to make the fence. You break up the Osage seed balls and soak them in water until it begins to ferment. Dig a 12" deep trench along the desired fence line and plant the seeds about 12" apart. Cover and apply light fertilizer. When the shoots are about 3 ft. tall bend them down in the direction of the fence row until you can bury the ends in the soil. This will create a lace looking low fence with curved stems along the top. If you are really industrious you should go along the new live fence and nick the surface of each shoot where it touches the next shoot and tie the two shoots together at the broken skin locations. The plants will graft together and form one continuous live fence. Within two years you will have a thick fence that is almost impossible to see through and definitely impossible to cut through. We have about 3,000 ft. of this fence to keep the cows in and the visitors out. Our Bobcat skid steer cannot cut through that fence. Chain saws are almost useless against the wire cable-like stems and trunks. One long section of our Osage fence also has KY Greenbriar growing up in it and I can't imagine anyone even getting close to it.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

shotlady said:


> critter eatin
> berries... how often do they come out to be eaten?


Till there full :0)


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Like Dr Pepper mentioned using a chain saw against Osage Orange is nearly and exercise in futility unless you got a spare chain or two and the ability to constantly resharpen them. Its some tough wood!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

kevincali said:


> Not sure where to put this.
> 
> I have a piece of land that has a low fence (4') in the back. I have about 10' more land to build a higher fence when I am financially capable.
> 
> ...


t
Well let me tell you about my experience. I have about a 500 unit storage facility with a 10' chain link fence around the back of it with steel electronic gate at the front. Now the fence runs the full back of the property and one full side while it cuts off 20' on the other where it meets the outside wall (2 stories) of the building which is all concrete. Now the whole back fence is topped with about 18" of razor wire. Now when I first took over the place the previous owner used to defoliate between us and the beginning of the train property that is behind us. Now this property has had no break ins for the previous 20 years it was here. Now the first year we had two kids cut the fence and cut 60 locks. Luckily I heard it and got the cops who caught them before they had taken anything. Well we stopped defoliating behind the property and we soon discovered we had about 8' of solid thicket come up with one of the nastiest throned weeds I've ever seen. Even with heavy leather gloves on you sure don't want to grab one with your hands. At any rate we have had zero problems since that time and nothing but an occasional feral cat, ground hog or **** has been seen in there since. Either way it is all under HD cameras now.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

out of luck on the osage orange, or the kentucky greenbrier. The nurseries around here say they wont grow well out here, and if I do get them to grow, they will be slow growing, and unhealthy. So blackberries, raspberries, and more cactus it is. Waiting for my friend to get back to me about how many blackberries he has at his nursery, and how much they are...

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

forgot to add:

I have a row of roses in the front. There is space for the walkway, and driveway. Against the window that faces the strees, there is a huge bush. It's half dead, so it may be coming out in favor of roses. My idea with the roses in the front, was a beautiful defensive row. I'm not trying to stop anyone from coming over, but slow them down, to give me a fighting chance. Also, my hope is to make beautiful rose boquets to sell for ectra money  Never hurts to have a plant that is edible, and beautiful, to eat the fruit, OR sell the fruit/flower.

Already have a grapefruit, lime, and lemon tree, just at the wrong spots in the yard haha. Time to replant lol


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Thing about Blackberries is they truly do grow wild. So if you dont want Blackberries everywhere or arent willing to do the work to manage them might want to be careful. I fight Blackberries in the backside of my property as they are trying to invade my neighbors garden.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Might consider Boganville (sp?). This grows great in places like California as long as your not in the desert areas. Very throny fast gorwing plant, thats easily trellised, would make a hell of a hedge row, has nice green leaves with some bright reddish pink or yellow gold colored leaves on the tips making them quiet attractive. These are available just about any nursery, Home Depot, Lowe's or Walmart and usually at very reasonable prices. This would probably not be a good plant in New England, the Pacific North West or other simularly cold climates for extended periods of the year.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

im nopt sure im sure if you google it youll find it


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

shotlady said:


> very good topic. I strategically plant for discouragement at my properties.
> I have bushy thorny plants around the windows of units, shorn from the knee down...(so there's no place to hide)
> i tell the landscape architect what i want and they do it. so im not sure what types of plants they are. sorry.
> very good topic


I agree, good topic.

I too have landscaped with security in mind while trying not to provide concealment to possible bad guys.

The other sort of issue I ran into when I first started this project 18 years ago was, the more thick stuff I put in around the perimeter the most rattlers it seemed to attract. At first, after sufficient time had passed and the growth was enough to attract snakes ... well, it was a bit of a problem, especially before the girls went off to college and while our son was still just a baby and getting into everything. But as time has moved-on we've either learned to live with the rattlers and cotton mouths or they have learned to live with us.

Holly bushes and trees make good ornamentals. Blackberries make good perimeter sticky bushes with thorns that serve a dual purpose as a food source but man on man do they seem to attract the rattlers around here for some reason. Roses work around windows, provided they are the thorny kind. And we've got several species of trees, here, that have intimidating thorns. I looked around for something similar to the Black Palm which I had run into in Central America on many occassions back in the 70s and 80s. I'm still looking although I have found, and planted, a variety of pear which is thorny.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

This is a great topic


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

Dr. Prepper said:


> An Osage Orange fence is almost impossible to penetrate. There are instructions somewhere on the 'net on how to make the fence. You break up the Osage seed balls and soak them in water until it begins to ferment. Dig a 12" deep trench along the desired fence line and plant the seeds about 12" apart. Cover and apply light fertilizer. When the shoots are about 3 ft. tall bend them down in the direction of the fence row until you can bury the ends in the soil. This will create a lace looking low fence with curved stems along the top. If you are really industrious you should go along the new live fence and nick the surface of each shoot where it touches the next shoot and tie the two shoots together at the broken skin locations. The plants will graft together and form one continuous live fence. Within two years you will have a thick fence that is almost impossible to see through and definitely impossible to cut through. We have about 3,000 ft. of this fence to keep the cows in and the visitors out. Our Bobcat skid steer cannot cut through that fence. Chain saws are almost useless against the wire cable-like stems and trunks. One long section of our Osage fence also has KY Greenbriar growing up in it and I can't imagine anyone even getting close to it.


I remember helping my dad clear out a few hundred yards of this!

Good thing he was a master a sharpening chains. It will take you all year a bunch of patience, bruises & scrapes to get it cut down.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Choyo cactus seem to really like releasing its spines and it really is a pain where an aspirin won't reach.
I think the one worse thing than coming into contact with a choyo cactus is hearing me rack a remington 870
after coming into contact with a choyo cactus. Okay well maybe me shooting the 870 oh, you get the picture...

punch


----------

